# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή >  Σπόρος fonio paddy (φόνιο): ο μύθος (;) και η πραγματικότητα

## jk21

Ας καταγράψουμε εδώ τις απόψεις μας, σχετικά με τον σπόρο fonio paddy, όπως αυτά παρουσιαζόνται στο παρακάτω άρθρο


*Σπόρος fonio paddy (φόνιο): ο μύθος και η πραγματικότητα*

----------


## mitsman

Ειναι ενας σπορος που χρησιμοποιω και τον τρωνε με ορεξη ολα μου τα πουλακια.....

σε τι ποσοτητες θεωρεις πως θα επρεπε να τον βαζουμε ανα πουλακι?????
ενα κουταλακι του γλυκου ανα εβδομαδα????

----------


## jk21

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ αν δεν μετρας το κοστος σε χρηματα και με δεδομενο οτι ειναι αμυλουχος σπορος με πολυ χαμηλα λιπαρα  (ενω εχει οπως βλεπουμε πολυ καλης ποιοτητας πρωτεινη με τα αμινοξεα που επιζητουμε ) μπορει να μπαινει μονιμα στο εξτρα μιγμα των μικρων σπορων (κια ,καμελινα ,αμαρανθο ) ωστε να κρατα και τα λιπαρα χαμηλα και να το κανει καταλληλο στην περιοδο που θελουμε να ενισχυσουμε τα πουλια ,να το δινουμε αφοβα καθε μερα .αρκει να τρωγονται οι αμυλουχοι σποροι ( φονιο ,αμαρανθος ) οπως και οι λιπαροι .απο μαρτυριες εκτροφεων στο διαδικυτο οι αποψεις για την αποδοχη απο τα πουλια διιστανται .εσυ εισαι στους τυχερους ! επισης λογω του μεγεθους του ειναι οτι πρεπει για να μπαινει και στην αυγοτροφη που φτιαχνουμε και να γινεται ενα με το μιγμα (στις ετοιμες που ειναι ξερου τυπου σε μικρα κομματακια ,μενει στον πατο )

----------


## vikitaspaw

που τον βρισκεις αυτον τον σπόρο?

----------


## jk21

τον εχω δει μονο σε  e-shop για πτηνα αλλα ισως το φερνουν  και καποια μεγαλα πετ σοπ ή καποια που οι ιδιοκτητες ειναι και εκτροφεις και τον ξερουν

----------


## mitsman

Εγω απο πετ σοπ τον εχω παρει... αρχικα τον εβαζα στο αυγοψωμο αλλα στη συνεχεια τον εβαζα και σκετο μεσα σε αυγοθηκες και τον τσακιζαν ολα ανεξαιρετως!

----------


## mariakappa

τον τρωνε και οι παπαγαλοι?

----------


## jk21

ΜΑΡΙΑ αν τον τρωνε πιστευω οι μικρομεσαιοι γιατι δεν ειναι μεγαλος σπορος .εδω υπαρχει σχετικη αναφορα απο καποιον 

http://www.wd-budgies.nl/breeders-portrait

His feeding system is more or less taken over from Reinhardt Molkentin  (SA). As seed Willie mixes three brands, Melior (Lutolf mix  Switzerland), Weiss (a mixture from a German breeder who grows his own  seed) Versele Laga Premium *and in separate bowls they get a small seed  called Fonio paddy.*

----------


## jk21

στον συνδεσμο αυτο  http://idl-bnc.idrc.ca/dspace/bitstr...86/1/42064.pdf  επιλεγοντας αριστερα στο .pdf αρχειο τη σελιδα 349     βλεπουμε πινακα που δειχνει συγκριτικα την συσταση των διαφορων ειδων millet οπου φαινεται η ανωτεροτητα του fonio σε μεθειονινη και κυστεινη .

Χαρακτηριστικη ειναι και η ανωτεροτητα σε μεθειονινη και κυστεινη εναντι του αμαρανθου, με αυτον να υπερτερει βεβαια σαφως σε λυσινη και αργινινη .η κινοα 

*O σπόρος κινόα και η αξία του στη διατροφή των πτηνών*

http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/...d-pasta/5705/2    (επιλεγουμε 100 γρ στην αντιστοιχη θεση αναζητησης και οχι 170 που εχει  αρχικα  και στο proteins επιλεγουμε το << more details  >>  για να μας δοθουν αναλυτικα τα αμινοξεα  )

συγκριτικα με το φονιο υπερτερει ελαφρως στην κυστεινη ,σαφεστατα σε λυσινη και αργινινη  ,ενω ειναι ελαχιστα μικροτερη σε μεθειονινη 

ο συνδιασμος τους στο διαιτολογιο νομιζω περιττευει σχολιων ....

----------


## mitsman

Αρα το φονιο ειναι ενα και ενα για την πτερορροια... ετσι Δημητρη???

----------


## geam

τον συγκεκριμένο σπόρο τον δίνω όλο τον χρόνο μαζί με chia, καμελλίνα, bella di note και πιστεύω πως βοηθάει πάρα πολύ στην πτερρόροια….

----------


## jk21

με τοση μεθειονινη και κυστεινη αλλα και με τον συνδιασμο με αυτα που λες  (για να συμπληρωσει την μικρη τρυπτοφανη και λυσινη ) ειναι πληρως αναμενομενο !

----------


## romel

Και εγώ δίνω τον συνδιασμό των σπόρων που ανέφερε ο geam σε μία ξεχωριστή ταιστρα όλο τον χρονο. Την περίοδο συντήρησης δίνω 2 κουταλάκια του γλύκού την εβδομάδα και την περίοδο αναπαραγωγής και πτερρόροιας 4 κουταλάκια του γλύκού την εβδομάδα. Αναφορικά με την αποδοχή του σπόρου από τα πουλιά μας το μόνο που χρειάζεται είναι υπομονή. Αρχικά ούτε τα δικά μου τον προτιμούσαν τώρα πλέον όμως το τρώνε όλα.

----------


## jk21

αν τα συγκεκριμενα σπορια τα δωσουμε με αναλογια (φονιο + αμαρανθος ή καποιο απο αυτα )   3 μερη και (κια + καμελινα + bella di notte )  1 μερος  ,μπορουν να δινονται και καθε μερα στην προετοιμασια και στην πτεροροια σαν σποροι ενισχυσης χωρις κανενα φοβο να παχυνουν .

----------

